# Some of my new expo pick-ups...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SO. I picked up 7 new geckos at the Montreal Expo yesterday (Sunday Oct. 19th).

I got 6 new crested geckos and my first gargoyle gecko. (Gargoyle geckos are related to crested geckos.)

First, a pic of my new gargoyle gecko that I got from a vendor named Clint Hill who has some of the most fantastic gargoyle geckos in Canada. I didn't feel like dropping the money on some of the more high end ones so I went with a nice striped one.









I picked up an adult breeding pair from Len at The Friendly Gecko who was clearing out large portions of his stock because personal life is what it is. I got a gourgeous orange cream female (that I still need to get a pic of) as well as this really nice dalmation male:









And then there's this pair. They both have some interesting patterning that I really like. I got the female from Gecko Brothel (she was expensive, but I really like her) and the male from Clint Hill. I think they're going to make some fantastic babies next year.

Female:








Male:








There are two more geckos that I didn't mention here that I also picked up. One is a little orange probable female and the other is a gourgeous little extreme harlequin. Hopefully I'll get some pics of them tonight.

I almost picked up an amazon tree boa at the show as well but kinda forgot she was there and didn't go back to her. Which sucks 'cause she was a pretty pretty little orange female. Maybe next spring.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

those geckos looks awesome mettle


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks DF.









Here's the female I picked up with that dalmation male.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

your collection just keeps getting better and better, congrats on the new gargoyle i love those guys


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

Very cool! Are they nice or do they like the taste of your flesh? My friend had some and a couple berdies that seem to like to bite him a lot! Do you have snakes too or just the lizards?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Reported!!! dang i wish they would quit with the spamming.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Spam removed. Thanks for the heads up.









And thanks for the compliments guys.

To answer your questions Pit_man, I do have snakes but only two at the moment. I have an irian jaya carpet python as well as a little corn snake. Both of these snakes are more 'pets' than a part of my collection, I guess you could say, and both are special to me for different reasons. I am looking at getting into snakes again though and hopefully within the next couple of years will be breeding amazon tree boas and possibly western hognoses. (We'll see how that goes, heh.) As for the cresties - almost all are real gentle. A few have been known to have attitudes or bite, but for the most part these geckos are easy going, handleable and super easy to take care of.

And here's few more shots of my favourite new gecko, my lil' gargoyle, who I really have to come up with a name for:


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Looks awsome man, ive never kept geckos or any lizard as a matter of fact...whats the care these need?

in any case, the ones u got look pretty nice!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Dude weres the little green gecko Guy at....

But really though, they do look great.
Very beautiful colors.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

President of the geckos!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The Geico gecko is actually a day gecko, and an unrelated species, of which I don't have any. I have however thought about picking one up for a display animal. I know some people who breed them.

The care of crested and gargoyle geckos is super easy. They don't require special lighting, heat only if your temps are dipping into the 60s and staying there (basements in the winter, for example), and they can survive on a prepared food sold for decent prices and don't necessarily need insects. And they come in a ton of different colour morphs.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That's the coolest thing about geckos they don't need insects.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> That's the coolest thing about geckos they don't need insects.


Actually, the majority of gecko species out there do need some type of insects in their diet. Some are completely carnivourous and feed only off of insects. The reason why crested geckos can be maintained on a diet free of bugs is because a man by the name of Allen Repashy has spent years developing a Meal Replacement Powder - or MRP - that has the perfect nutritional balance for these animals. Repashy maintains the largest colony of crested geckos in North America and quite possibly the world and is also the main supplier for PetCo crested geckos. (I think about 75% of what you see in stores will come from his facilities.) Needless to say, he knows a thing or two about what he is doing. And for this reason cresties can be maintained on a bug free diet, however that missed protein is accounted for in the MRP. I myself still feed insects - mainly crickets - as most of my cresties go bonkers over them.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> The Geico gecko is actually a day gecko, and an unrelated species


Also, the Day Gecko is native to Madagascar unlike the Aussie speaking little bastard in the Geico commercial. The true Day Gecko speaks with a much different dialect and doesn't normally promote insurance. Now, about the Aflac duck...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > The Geico gecko is actually a day gecko, and an unrelated species
> 
> 
> Also, the Day Gecko is native to Madagascar unlike the Aussie speaking little bastard in the Geico commercial. The true Day Gecko speaks with a much different dialect and doesn't normally promote insurance. Now, about the Aflac duck...


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

WOW!! You have a very impressive collection. How long have you been into geckos? That gargoyle geckos is stunning and the pair as well.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Not even a year.:laugh: I got my first cresties last December and now have a nice little collection of 25 (including the babies I've hatched out). Just had my most recent hatchling join the world of the walking yesterday, so I'm sure I'll have pics sometime this weekend. Hopefully it's clutchmate also decides to come out and play!


----------



## nataz (Mar 31, 2006)

Sounds kewl, once again nice looking geckos and congrates on the new born.


----------

